# The Curse of Khaine (The End Times 3)



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer/curse-of-khaine-hardback.html

Saw this earlier today, and since it havent been posted yet I am hereby putting it up.
I ordered the ebook, but it wont be available before friday.


Major spoiler over from Warseer, read at your own peril.


Malekith finally suceeds and becomes the next phoenix king!


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Fuck I read that as curse of the Khan and got excited.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Picking this up later, not impressed by the rumours and Gav Thorpes oversight and generally poor writing (his one success was Caledor, and even then it is nothing fantastic - he reads like a shopping list) is putting me off.

Still, it is part of the series.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Cool artwork.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I know a few of the details of this book already. Both High Elf and Dark Elf fans NEED to read this book, it's going to turn a hell of a lot of things upside down.

I'll be getting a copy first-thing Saturday morning along with, hopefully, a copy of Warhammer: Khaine.


LotN


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah I pre ordered the ebook and can ownload on the 28th so cant wait.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

If anyone can let me know, does this tie in at all to the Tyrion and Teclis books by William King, or the Malus Darkblade books?
Since this is like THE Elf book so far, I figure it would, but confirmation would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

soo on my order when I made it said the ebook was avalible to download from the 28th nov, but logged onto my bl account went to my downloads and it let me do it today, so gonna start this later, looks good.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks for telling, dled it asap.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished the Curse of Khaine. Oh wow, this -IS- the definite elf novel for a long time to come for sure. So many things you do not see comming.

But suffice to say that a LOT of things gets thrown upside down. And I personally found Malekith's story to be quite compelling and seeing how it plays out.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Cheers, dling now, going to read, will post back.


----------



## Sev (Sep 15, 2013)

Book 3 already? I will never catch up if they release a new one each month.

Does anyone know many books they have planned for the series? I might rethink getting into this if it's going to be as big as the Horus Heresy...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

4. 

letters


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> 4.
> 
> letters


Do you mean that as a statement about the quality of the book, or as a statement of sheer amazement??


LotN


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I was just answering the question Sev asked .


----------

